# Deployment Kit RC South



## TN2IC (12 Feb 2010)

Quick few questions folks:
                         
                         1. I just pick up my CADPAT AR, and I notice only one of my shirts had the pockets on the sleeves. But the other ones didn't. Is this something that is done while over seas? Or can my supporting base tailor change it for me before deployment?

                         2. I also noted that I seen a fleece watch cap in a coyote tan-ish colour. Is that also at my base clothing? Or is it something more at a unit level, or aftermarket?

                         3. IR Flags, did I miss something? Is that at a unit level / clothing / aftermarket?

Bonus Round: Anyone got any aftermarket kit from Stan, please drop me a line/PM Message, if you are will to sell or depart with it. Every little bit helps. I prefere to buy used, then new. Even morale patches, that would be nice too.

Regards,
TN2IC


----------



## HItorMiss (12 Feb 2010)

1. Now granted this was in 06/o7 so my info could be dated but at one time you got 4 normal CF shirts AR then you turned them in for sets with the pockets in KAF. I think the system may have changed since then but I am sure that you can still do the turn in to stores in KAF

2. Usualy those are bought aftermarket from Bn kit shops I have yet to see tan touque issued.

3. You will get those in theater but clothing may have some.


----------



## ModlrMike (13 Feb 2010)

Concur with BulletMagnet.


----------



## TN2IC (13 Feb 2010)

Roger your last.

Thank you so much for the information.

If anyone else has something to add, please do.

Regards,
TN2IC


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Feb 2010)

I was just in KAF in Nov-Dec and how BulletMagnet described it is still current.  You'll get the shirts, flags, toque at Clothing Stores in KAF, _if_ they are in stock.


----------



## TN2IC (22 Feb 2010)

Right on. Thanks for the answers. Now I'm wondering, training plates for the Frag vest. Since they are restricted to training, once I get to my deploying unit, I want to manufacture my own for PT ruck sac marching and so forth. Can someone give me (PM) the full dimesion of these plates? Weight and size. I have access to a lot of spare metal to reproduce them.

Regards,
TN2IC


----------



## PuckChaser (22 Feb 2010)

I think someone already posted the dimensions and weight on the forum somewhere in the Equipment section, if my memory serves.


----------



## TN2IC (22 Feb 2010)

I read the older posts, and one of them said they weigh 19lbs.. Now is that each? Or both together? And is that for both of them being square shape now?

Regards,
TN2IC


----------

